# [A] Classic Gilde sucht Verstärkung !



## Atiiwan (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe WoW Classic Freunde ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Classic Gaming auf Kargath sucht weitere Mitglieder. Wir sind - ich wage das mal zu behaupten - eine nette und relaxte Truppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erste Informationen über uns gibt es unter http://www.classic-gaming.eu. Im Forum (Briefkasten) findet Ihr alle Regeln, in den News (Weinfässer) bekommt Ihr einen ersten Eindruck von unseren Taten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder kurz auf Kargath vorbeischauen und uns ansprechen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir freuen uns über jeden, der Interesse am Classicontent hat. Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nicht wichtig! X-Realm Bewerber werden mit einem Startpaket unterstützt. 

Einen Überblick über die gesuchten Klassen findet Ihr im Bewerberforum. Sollte Eure Wunschklasse nicht dabeistehen, dann sprecht uns an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausnahmen bestätigen schließlich die Regeln. 

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn der ein oder andere den Weg zu uns findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße, 
Atiiwan


----------



## hackle (8. Dezember 2009)

hallöchen
der grundgedanke gefällt mir sehr da ich zu 60er zeiten leider nur gelvlt habe.

was hättet ihr den für raidzeiten/tage?
bzw. wielange gibts euch schon und wirds euch auch noch länger geben?^^ nicht das ich mich auf ein sinkendes schiff begebe^^

für sowas würd ich mir nach 4 jahre horde sogar nen allie erstellen*hust*

kanst mir auch gerne ne pm schicken

mfg


----------



## Atiiwan (5. Januar 2010)

Das Gesuch ist immer noch aktuell! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meldet Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Atiiwan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atiiwan (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

uns gibt's noch, wir raiden weiterhin aktiv und brauchen dennoch Unterstützung, um weiter voranzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meldet Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Viele Grüße, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Atiiwan


----------



## Atiiwan (8. März 2010)

Ein kleines Update von unserer Seite.

Blackwing Lair ist clear, wir tasten uns laaaangsam an Ahn'Qiraj 40 heran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wird sich noch eine Weile hinziehen. Es lohnt sich somit auf jeden Fall, bei uns einzusteigen - egal ob als neu Levelnder oder Transferchar!

Momentan suchen wir DD'ler, insbesondere Warlock/Hunter/Mage. Doch auch mit fast allen anderen Klassen stehen Dir bei uns die Türen offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße,
Atiiwan


----------



## Atiiwan (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

wieder ein kleines Update!
Unser Gesuch ist weiterhin aktuell!

Grüße,
Atiiwan


----------



## Atiiwan (4. Mai 2010)

/schubbbs


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

